# Anyone Tried the Weather Channel On Demand Feature?



## TonyDelasandro (Nov 30, 2008)

For some reason I can not get this feature to work...

Acording to D* "Can't wait for the 8's? Click the red button on your remote and see a menu of interactive weather features. "

Anyone have success with this feature?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You must use the SD Version of the weather channel... HD doesn't work!



TonyDelasandro said:


> For some reason I can not get this feature to work...
> 
> Acording to D* "Can't wait for the 8's? Click the red button on your remote and see a menu of interactive weather features. "
> 
> Anyone have success with this feature?


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

It appears to be the exact same thing if you just click on the "active" button and click on the "weather" tab. Works for both HD and SD. At least that's what I've found.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

The interactive feature on The Weather Channel that allows you to view "local on the 8's" somewhat like cable does only works on the SD feed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the ACTIVE BUTTON???


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

richierich said:


> What is the ACTIVE BUTTON???


It's the button labeled "ACTIVE" on your remote control.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

OH, THAT BUTTON that I NEVER USE!!!

Guess I'll start using it now that I know what it is for!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just clicked on the ACTIVE Button and I got The Weather Channel Info for the next 5 days.

VERY COOL!!!

What will DIRECTV think of next???

Hopefully MRV!!!


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

What's the trick for getting this to work? When I hit that button I get a template/background but it has no weather or any other kind of info on it.

My DVR is hooked up to both my phone line and the Internet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you checked the Info Screen to make sure you are still connected to the Internet??? Mine works fine!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

richierich said:


> Have you checked the Info Screen to make sure you are still connected to the Internet??? Mine works fine!!!


The local info is downloaded from the satellite, not the web.

Sometimes it takes a while to load to the blank screen--it can be several seconds wait.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Is The Weather Channel On Demand on Channel 1362??? Mine does not show it to be there in the GUIDE!!!

Channel 1362 definitely does not show up in the Guide so maybe it has been disabled for the time being!!!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think we are really talking about the Active weather on 362, not really On Demand.


----------

